# Soon to be new SE-R owner!



## kcs (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello to everybody! By Saturday I should be the new owner of a 06 SE-R. It is an automatic code red with around 50,000 miles. It will be added to the fleet and will be shared by my wife, my 16 year old daughter, and myself. Hopefully all goes good with the purchase. One question that I do have is I have a restored 1968 Camaro. People are faking-cloning them these days. I know everyhting that there is to know about them and what is real and what isn't but what about there SE-R's? Is there something that I should look for? It has the SE-R wheels, spoiler, seats, floor and trunk mats, Bose 6 disc stereo, and the gauges in the center. Anything else??? Thanks for the help!!


----------

